# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Django Progressions

## duuuude

Found this site yesterday, lotsa cool Django chord progressions for many swing/jazz tunes.

http://www.gadjodrom.com/grilles_sommaire.php3

----------


## delsbrother

Sw.... non, DOUX!

----------


## duuuude

> Sw.... non, DOUX!


Uh, yeah, my thoughts exactly!

----------


## Mandomax

Doux=french for Sweet!
Mais bien sur! Formidable!!!!
Thanks for the link, duuuude.

----------


## phynie

NICE!!!!!

----------


## mandolooter

uummm, D who...?

Thanks Duuude.

----------


## Brad Weiss

Duuuude et al.

This site from Nuages de Swing has a bunch of progressions (c'est a dire, "grilles") plus cool mp3s of rhythm tracks over which you can jam. #A bit advanced, but loads o' fun!

----------


## Chris Baird

BradW, Thanks for that link. Those mp3s are perfect for putting a mando melody over. I have some back up tracks of my own but I prefer the guitar and bass back up to my mando chops.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

The Django Reinhardt Swing Page

Here is another great resource on Django. Check out the "playing" section. There are some really cool lessons on chords, arpeggios, and sound clips to help you learn.

----------


## 250sc

Great sites. Just the other day I was looking for Swing 42.

Thanks.

----------


## asicard

Thanks for sharing these links! Great stuff!

----------


## mandobsessed

Best link I've seen in months. Just when I am getting tired of the internet my faith is restored/ Thanks!!!

----------

